
What Every Government (Except One) Doesn't Get About Startups - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/09/what-every-government-except-one-doesnt-get-about-startups/244467/#.TmDV5eGsgGk.hackernews
======
michaelcampbell
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2953862>

